# Difference between Golden Kazumba and Kachese?



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all,
A question has been posed on another forum in relation to GK's and information on them. I have always struggled to see any difference between Golden Kazumba and Kachese. They both appear to have the same colouration and facial masking. There is plenty of information on Kachese, but you cannot find anything on Kazumba or Golden Kazumba in the Tropheus Aqualog.
Does anyone have an opinion on the two? Are there any differences? Could they be the same fish?
Any info would be appreciated.
cheers
shane


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

When I thought Kachese, I thought Species Red; I appear to be correct from this link: http://www.tropheus-buch.de/gallerie_kachesered.htm. These photographs from European sources match the Species Red Kachese examples I've seen in person.










When I thought Golden Kazumba, I didn't know what to imagine, but Google Images shows as follows (http://images.google.ca/images?um=1&hl= ... en+kazumba):


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

If only it were that easy. In your pic they appear more red than yellow. Having said that, I have seen references to yellow and red kachese. I don't know if there are two different types. If you have a look in the Tropheus Aqualog (pg 148), the kachese do not look like the one you have found a photo for, they look like the Golden Kazumba. 
Try a google image search and see what I mean http://images.google.com.au/images?...GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=173136


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

kilroy111 said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=173136


You can't really judge from these pictures as they are really dark and dampen the colors.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I had to cull one very red fish from my group of kazumba. I'm almost certain the fish is a kachese.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have over 40 kachese and whilst they don't all look like the kachese shown in the first pic, none of them look anything like the g.k's in the second pic. The only time they go really red, is during water changes, when they are showing their frightened colours. They never go yellow/gold.


----------

